# My daughter progress and finished



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

second portrait for my father in law, its my daughter


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you chanda


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Awesome portrait. Well done!


----------

